# Small Outboard Question



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a 2008 Pelican Bass Raider 10E and it is rated for a outboard capacity of 3.5hp. I have heard of guys who use a 7hp motor and nothing else without any problems. Will putting a 4ph motor on my boat be too bad for it? its 3 lbs heavier than a 3 i think and it is a high hp rating. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Nov 3, 2010)

Where you will get into trouble is if you are involved in an accident or if you stopped by the Fish Commission. My Polar Kraft 1468 is rated for 25 hp. I know it would handle a bigger motor without any problems, however I wouldn't chance it.

In my oppinion, if you run an outboard that is larger than the factory rates it for, your asking for trouble. Get youself a good 3.5 and enjoy it. Todd


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

alrighty, thanks!


----------



## zerofivenismo (Nov 3, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about the 1/2 hp over limit. If a 4hp OB is all you can find in your price range, I'd get it. The thing with bass raider type boats is they are prone to water coming over the front of the pontoons with any decent speed. You just have to compensate with shifting weight to the rear when running the gas motor or don't run WOT. Good luck.

Just something to note: The pic I attached is from Pelican's website. Looks like they put a B&S 5hp 4 stroke on a Pelican mini pontoon boat. I could be wrong since pic isn't of the entire boat.


----------



## jasm2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mercury two stroke 3.3 would be sweet.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Nov 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 2008 Pelican Bass Raider 10E and it is rated for a outboard capacity of 3.5hp. I have heard of guys who use a 7hp motor and nothing else without any problems. Will putting a 4ph motor on my boat be too bad for it? its 3 lbs heavier than a 3 i think and it is a high hp rating. Thanks for the help guys!



Get a Evinrude/Johnson 3hp made from 1952 to 1967. They are simple, run great and easy to work on yourself. You can find one Craigslist, Ebay, or Local marine mechanic shop. Cost of anywhere from $100 to 400 depending of shape of motor. Best little engine ever made. Weight 33lb and has own gas tank.

If you get one from 1952 to 1959 (fuel mix 16:1)
If you get one from 1960 to 1963 (fuel mix 24:1)
If you get one from 1964 to 1967 (fuel mix 50:1),* but a lot of experts state that it is better to still run them on 24:1 * (People will argue that with the improvement in 2cycle oil that you can run engines leaner.......well there are bunch experts (AOMCI) that have collected engines that were prematurely worn out due to running some of these engines at 50:1. The extra oil will not harm the engine and provide good protection. 

Use synthetic 2 cycle oil.... little smoking and is more biodegradable.

*Oh....here is your link, its a good little read!*

https://outboard-boat-motor-repair.com/Evinrude%203%20HP%20Lightwin%20Outboard%20Boat%20Motor/default.htm

Good luck with your decision!


Here are couple of You Tube video just for fun!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWz1qPDu_IM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlqEuEuTV3g


----------



## nashua fisherman (Nov 11, 2010)

> If a 4hp OB is all you can find in your price range, I'd get it.


X2
i have an 86 johnson 4hp on my 12' semi-v and can hit 14mph.
i used to have a mercury 2.2hp. it was much faster than a trolling motor, but could not plane the boat. that motor probably did around 6mph with me and the wife on my 10' john boat. super reliable motor, just not fast.


----------



## Topgun (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to have a Bass Hunter 9 footer that I ran an old 3hp air-cooled Sears motor on. The speed of these boats is limited by hull design, not horsepower. You will never plane one of these boats. It would move-out pretty well but pushed A LOT of water in doing so. There was definitely a "point of diminishing returns" in-terms of throttle-applied. I don't think the extra hp would hurt, but it also won't help. Smaller, lighter, less fuel consuming would be the way to go, IMHO.


----------



## redbug (Jan 2, 2011)

It WILL be a problem if the fish and game checks and sees that you are over the max rating. here in Pa they have been known to pull the cover and check the serial numbers to make sure.
it isn't as much a speed or can the boat handle as it is the cost of the ticket you will get if caught


----------

